

Ten Most Competitive Countries In The World - eande
http://www.businessinsider.com/most-competitive-countries-for-business-2011-9

======
eande
For the tl;dr here are the countries: 1\. Switzerland 2\. Singapore 3\. Sweden
4\. Finland 5\. The United States 6\. Germany 7\. The Netherlands 8\. Denmark
9\. Japan 10\. The United Kingdom

